# Advice for new bike computer...wireless?



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got my new Trek Top Fuel 8 and need to get a computer for it. I've been running a wired Cat Eye for many years on my older Top Fuel with no problems.
Are there any issues going to awireless for a cleaner look on a mountain bike?
I'm just looking for basic functions,small, but large display (for my aging eyes....).
Thanks


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

JBarn said:


> Just got my new Trek Top Fuel 8 and need to get a computer for it. I've been running a wired Cat Eye for many years on my older Top Fuel with no problems.
> Are there any issues going to awireless for a cleaner look on a mountain bike?
> I'm just looking for basic functions,small, but large display (for my aging eyes....).
> Thanks


I had a wireless a few years ago, and maybe the technology has improved, but I didn't like mine because:

1. It ate up batteries fast. 
2. It isn't really a cleaner look. Although you eliminate the wire, the unit is bigger for the transmitter/receiver.

To me the wire is trivial and hardly noticeable. Worrying about batteries sucks.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

I've had my Echowell Zone 7 wireless on my bike for 3 1/2 years and only changed the batteries once on both the sending unit and bike computer. I ride every weekend so it gets plenty of action. My wife recently wanted a computer for her bike so I picked up a CatEye Spectra wireless. It's just as nice as my Echowell but was much easier to setup. I like the clean look of a wireless set up plus if you ever need to remove your handlebar/stem, or fork it will be much easier. As for performance we haven't had any problems with either computer. As soon as the wheel turns the computers turn on and do their thing. I've hear a few Sigma wireless computers have weak sending units so read some reviews before buying. Look at a Garmin Edge computer if you want GPS and training capabilities. I just upgraded to an Edge 500 and love it!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

soccerdude said:


> I've had my Echowell Zone 7 wireless on my bike for 3 1/2 years and only changed the batteries once on both the sending unit and bike computer. I ride every weekend so it gets plenty of action. My wife recently wanted a computer for her bike so I picked up a CatEye Spectra wireless. It's just as nice as my Echowell but was much easier to setup. I like the clean look of a wireless set up plus if you ever need to remove your handlebar/stem, or fork it will be much easier. As for performance we haven't had any problems with either computer. As soon as the wheel turns the computers turn on and do their thing. I've hear a few Sigma wireless computers have weak sending units so read some reviews before buying. Look at a Garmin Edge computer if you want GPS and training capabilities. I just upgraded to an Edge 500 and love it!


It sounds like things really have improved. 
The Garmin option is definitely cool, but then you are talking about a whole different level of expense. I have been using a Garmin Etrex in my pocket. It pretty much does everything a computer does, plus allows you to view your trip and stats on a computer map or google earth after the ride which is cool. It also keeps you from getting lost.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

I also have an Etrex Vista that I used to mount on my bike but it was horrible about picking up a signal in dense cover. Plus it weighed quite a bit. It's true that the Edge 500 is quite a bit more costly than a standard wireless computer but in my opinion the advantages make it worthwhile. 

But not everyone needs a GPS on their bike so I'd go with a Cateye model as they get good reviews and have lots of features.


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

ive been using a cateye micro for over a year now and never had any issues until recently when i switched wheels and needed to use a new magnet to fit the larger size spoke. Not sure if its the magnet or the computer failing on me. 

i definitely got my moneys worth with the cateye wireless tho..but will be buying the garmin edge 500 once i find a decent deal on ebay/craigslist. I went and looked at one and it is very compact , only slightly larger then most wireless computers. 

also, i never had any issues with battery life, like i said, its been a year since i started using it 2-3 times a week and its still not ready to be changed.


----------



## space49 (Jan 24, 2010)

JBarn said:


> Just got my new Trek Top Fuel 8 and need to get a computer for it. I've been running a wired Cat Eye for many years on my older Top Fuel with no problems.
> Are there any issues going to awireless for a cleaner look on a mountain bike?
> I'm just looking for basic functions,small, but large display (for my aging eyes....).
> Thanks


I am also looking for a simple LARGE readout/display, but so far the responses seem to not address this. I've looked at the Cateye strata micro and the Trek, all too small to read at riding distance. Am I looking for something that doesn't exist ? Suggestions ?


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Something like this? Blackburn Delphi. I've had mine for a couple years and just the other day on the trail it decided to stop receiving a signal. I may have to get a new one. Other wise, it's been great and Blackburn has a good warranty on their cyclometers. I think mine is the 2.0 which does not have the cadence function, not really needed for MTBing. They do offer wired/wireless models.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

space49 said:


> I am also looking for a simple LARGE readout/display, but so far the responses seem to not address this. I've looked at the Cateye strata micro and the Trek, all too small to read at riding distance. Am I looking for something that doesn't exist ? Suggestions ?


Glasses?


----------



## space49 (Jan 24, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> Glasses?


Are Glasses a new brand of cycling computer or just a juvenile response ?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

space49 said:


> Are Glasses a new brand of cycling computer or just a juvenile response ?


The latter.

Whaaaaa!


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I had issues with a wireless system and my lights. When the lights came on it interfered with the signal from the wheel magnet, the computer would go into pause mode, and then into sleep mode and shut down. I really wanted the cleaner look of no wires, but beware...


----------



## andremoon41 (May 8, 2010)

I think you should identify the problem, it could be solved, but still if you wants to have wireless Google it you will have the one with your requirements


----------



## KarlMTB (Jul 13, 2008)

You didnt mention your budget so I am going to throw a garmin edge 500 into the party. £150 which might seem steep but excellent computer.

http://www.handtec.co.uk/product.php?xProd=2336


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I got the Spez SpeedZone Analog Elite Altitude Computer

I like it because it has a large readout and a very easy and intuitive user interface. I can easily get to all the functions while riding on trail.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

space49 ... I have the Cateye Micro, and I found it difficult to use while riding. The screen is too small and the controls confuse me.


----------

